
How to build a secure burner laptop - marklittlewood
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hackers-activists-journos-how-to-build-a-secure-burner-laptop
======
jandrese
It sounds like he's going down the road of Trusted Computing, which would be
pretty effective at keeping malicious software off of the machine, but is
generally a pain to keep working.

It doesn't work against hardware mods like keyloggers either, although most
hardware mods aren't something you can shove into a laptop in 5 minutes while
it's inside the X-Ray machine.

But really if you set a BIOS password and encrypt your hard drives you've
already set the bar pretty high for someone to own your machine in a
reasonable timeframe. If the authorities insist they keep your laptop
overnight then you should probably just burn it, but for short stops you've
pretty much eliminated most of their options, especially with modern laptops
that are difficult to service in the first place.

------
GPGPU
I do this every year when I go to DEFCON! It's always a good idea to keep an
old laptop around for this purpose.

Some of their security-by-obscurity tips I don't think would help much against
an FBI or CIA though.

